# Horror movies



## ToxicZombie (Oct 5, 2010)

It's that time a year again. Anybody know some horror movies I should check out? I'm not interested in The Ring, The Grudge, or any other Japanese shit, or PG-13 jump scare crap like Paranormal Activity. Keep it nice and bloody. Other than that, I'm open to anything.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

-points at disturbing movie thread-


----------



## ToxicZombie (Oct 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> -points at disturbing movie thread-



I want horror, not movies with puking.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> I want horror, not movies with puking.


 Way to not even look through the thread.

Also, be good to know like, what kind of horror movies. Sci-fi, fantasy, slasher, supernatural, gorefests, etc. There are quite a few types to narrow it down.


----------



## ToxicZombie (Oct 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> Way to not even look through the thread.
> 
> Also, be good to know like, what kind of horror movies. Sci-fi, fantasy, slasher, supernatural, gorefests, etc. There are quite a few types to narrow it down.


 
I mainly like slasher and zombie movies. I've seen all the big ones like Nightmare on Elm Street, Dawn of the Dead, and the like, so I want some more obscure stuff.


----------



## Riley (Oct 5, 2010)

Watch the Sci-Fi channel on Saturday nights.  They're certainly obscure.


----------



## ToxicZombie (Oct 5, 2010)

Riley said:


> Watch the Sci-Fi channel on Saturday nights.  They're certainly obscure.



I'm not that desperate.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

Obscure? Haha. Do you just like straight up gore or does it HAVE to have some semblance of a plot?


----------



## ToxicZombie (Oct 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> Obscure? Haha. Do you just like straight up gore or does it HAVE to have some semblance of a plot?



There's a difference between obscure and shitty. For example, Morbid Saint = obscure, while Attack Attack = shitty. And no, I'm always up for a good gorefest.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2010)

ToxicZombie said:


> There's a difference between obscure and shitty. For example, Morbid Saint = obscure, while Attack Attack = shitty. And no, I'm always up for a good gorefest.


 Semantics. What is good to one person, is bad to another.
If you are looking for pointless gorefests, August Underground Mordum, Flowers of Flesh and Blood, The Last House on the Left (original).
As for horror, Event Horizon, VideoDrome, Jacob's Ladder, The Crazies was pretty decent


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 5, 2010)

edit: goddamn it, i clicked on the wrong thread


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2010)

just like
any dario argento/david cronenberg movie

session 9 is okay but p. cheesy


----------



## razorthroat13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Motel Hell, it's a B movie but it's just fucking epic


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Oct 7, 2010)

if you want horrifying check out the original Last House On The Left, Cannibal Holocaust, I spit on your grave, Thriller: A Cruel Picture, A Clockwork Orange, Irreversible, Men Behind The Sun, Ilsa She Wolf Of The SS, Begotten, Henry: portrait of a serial killer, and the uncut Helter Skelter.


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 14, 2010)

what i think is good is 

Funny games
 Shortly after Ann (Naomi Watts), George (Tim Roth), and Georgie (Devon Gearhart) arrive in their country home, Peter (Brady Corbet), an eerily polite young man dressed all in white, including odd white gloves, appears on the doorstep, asking Ann if he can borrow some eggs for their neighbor. Peter is joined by Paul (Michael Pitt), and the Leopold-and-Loeb-like duo are soon doing horrible things to Ann, George, and Georgie, torturing them both physically and psychologically (nearly all the violence occurs off-screen), for no apparent reason other than they can, referring to the whole thing as a game. And the biggest game of all is whether the family will be alive at the end. FUNNY GAMES is an intense experience, driven by Haneke's careful manipulation of both the film itself and the audience. He's trying to shake up the viewer, even having Paul address the audience directly several times, with Paul fully aware of what he is doing and how the audience is most likely responding. And in one unforgettable scene, Haneke pulls the cathartic rug right out from under the viewer, playing with the actual medium of cinema in an infuriating and ingenious way. Roth and Watts give outstanding performances as the victims, matched by Pitt and Corbet's deeply unsettling creepiness.

Army of Darkness
Through a magic spell, Ash, a modern-day discount-store employee, finds himself back in the middle ages. an alchemist, he bungles the incantation and, instead, releases the forces of darkness. Now Ash has one job to do before transporting to the future: defeat the army of the evil dead... if they don't defeat him first.

May
As a child, May (Angela Bettis) had a lazy eye and had to wear a patch, which kept other children from befriending her. Her mother gave her a handmade doll, which became her only companion. Now, as a young adult, the doll is still May's only friend. But when she meets Adam (Jeremy Sisto) at a coffee shop and feels a strong attraction toward him, she tries to overcome her shyness and pursue him. When he ends their very brief relationship, however, it cements May's belief that no person is entirely good--only PARTS of them are good--and she decides to put that concept into frightening practice

Audition
Aoyama's charmless life, his best friend, television producer Yoshikawa, convinces Aoyama that they should add a fake part to a show they are auditioning actresses for--a role that will become Aoyama's real-life companion. After a series of comical auditions, in walks a woman whom Aoyama thinks is perfect--Asami, played by former model Eihi Shiina. But when Aoyama proves too tentative in his courting--and starts learning odd things about Asami's past--she decides to exact a revenge that film goers will never forget. 

The Ruins
College students stumble upon a Mayan ruin and awake an unspoken evil 

Fright Night
 to enlist the aid of Peter Vincent, a has-been horror film actor who now hosts "Fright Night", a local TV show. Together, the duo set out to rid Charley of his coffin-dwelling neighbor -- but their plans go awry when the transplanted Transylvanian realizes they're on to him

Let the Right One In ( Swedish version way better) 
A new friendship develops when Eli - a pale, serious young girl who only comes out at night - moves in next door to lonely, 12-year-old Oskar. Coinciding with her arrival is a series of inexplicable disappearances and murders. Eli must continue ...    Full Description to relocate in order to stay alive, but when Oskar faces his darkest hour, she returns to defend him the only way she can.

Ginger Snaps
 Ginger is almost sixteen, Brigitte a year younger, but they are in the same classes, and neither of them has gotten her period yet. They do virtually everything together--in fact, their motto is "Together Forever"--until one night Ginger gets attacked by the Beast of Bailey Downs, which previously had been killing and eviscerating dogs. And Ginger then begins to change.... John Fawcett's debut feature film is everything a good horror film should be--creepy, weird, oddly funny, sexy, and very bloody, with its conclusion taking place on Halloween night. Michael Shields's moody score lofts above every scene like dark shadows about to envelop the characters. Perkins and Isabelle are outstanding as the two morbid Fitzgerald sisters with a taste for death. 

Ginger Snaps 2 : Unleashed
Brigitte is an addict. After mixing blood with her late sister Ginger in an attempt to learn more about the condition she has beeen infected with: "the curse." Each day, the curse in her grows stronger and she must increase her dosage of wolfsbane.
While attempting to learn more about her dead sister's lycanthropy by mixing her own blood with the affected blood of her sibling, goth-styled teenager Brigitte (Emily Perkins) becomes affected by the werewolf curse herself. As the "disease" begins to take over her body, she requires increasingly stronger dosages of wolfs bane to combat it. But after a run-in with another wolf-creature, her beaten body is found---and taken to a drug rehab clinic. Unfortunately for the doctors and patients there, she has no access to her wolfs bane

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning
The Fitzgerald sisters are back in the third installment of the wonderfully horrific Canadian werewolf series, and this time they've traveled back in time, manifest in one of their previous incarnations. Orphans traveling across the Canadian wilderness by horseback during the 19th Century, the girls encounter a crumbling Indian campsite where the one remaining inhabitant issues a strange prophetic warning, the first of many mysterious encounters to come. When the sisters take refuge at a trading fort populated only by men, they soon learn of the monstrous beasts in the outlying land that menace the men both physically and mentally, as many seem to be moving towards madness and all seem to have something to hide. When Ginger is bitten by a little boy and starts slowly changing, the sisters realize they must work to solve the prophecy before its too late

Koma
Director Chi-Leung Law (INNER SENSES) reunites with star Kar Yan Lam for the psychological thriller KOMA. Lam and Angelica Lee (THE EYE) play Ling and Ching, two women from opposite sides of the economic track. A killer is stealing organs from the victims, and socialite Ching suspects that Ling may be the murderer. However, her suspicion is perhaps caused by the fact that both women are involved with the same man. Meanwhile, Ling herself is jealous of Ching's privileged position, and begins following her around. As the murders continue, and Ling and Ching are drawn closer together, the question arises as to who is truly dangerous and who is the less-than-innocent victim. 

The Wig
The Asian horror boom has told countless hair-raising tales. However in his chilling directorial debut, Korean filmmaker Weon Shin-yeon gives the shaggy metaphor its ultimate apotheosis. Mute Ji-hyeon (Yu Seon) is caretaker to a younger sister, Su-hyeon (Chae Min-seo), who is suffering from terminal leukemia. After donning a wig given to her by her sister, Su-hyeon suddenly feels better, starts displaying uncharacteristic behavior and sees grisly hallucinations, forcing Ji-hyeon to wonder whether the mysterious coiffure may be possessed.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 14, 2010)

Wait OP, horror as in "Scary"?

If so, I've got plenty of those. Not into gore fests myself, so no recommendations on that (hate it when it's excessive), and not into any quasi-deep psychological thrillers that are well and beyond most people who've spent eight years getting their doctorate in psychology. So, without further due, here's a list to get you started, with some wiki's on the general synopsis:

*The Omen* [1]
*Pet Sematary* [2]
*An American Werewolf in London* [3]
*Pumpkinhead* [4]
*John Carpenters: The Thing* [5]
*The Blob (1988 Remake)* [6]

Just for a few references.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2010)

Not a movie... not bloody... but Marble Hornets. (yes... I said this in another thread too)

Towards the end... it keeps you on your toes. I guarantee you will be afraid to sleep, be alone, and ESPECIALLY go outside for about two days. Shit's fucking disturbing, man!


----------

